# Craftsman wood lathe parts model 351.217150



## WILLYWONKA (Dec 27, 2012)

I have several parts mostly new for a craftsman wood lathe model # 351.217150.
entire tool rest assemblies (4), tool rests small and the large obsolete ones,entire tail stock assemblies (4), clamp plates, adjustment handles, hand wheels. I know these things are better then scrap metal. New Parts. Never Used with our lathes. We use our lathes as mixing machines and these parts Have never been put on a lathe. If you have any ideas or if someone may be interestedin them my email is: [email protected]
Thanks and have a HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Mixing machines in the Chocolate Factory?


----------



## guzzidave (Sep 11, 2018)

Need part # 1811200 handle and part#1811300 cam shaft for Sears lathe # 351.21750.Let me know what else you have left.Thank you.


----------

